# Forum Argomenti di discussione Le utilità del Commercialista telematico  Associazioni Sportive Dilettantistiche

## nadia

il Commercialista telematico organizza una utilissima video conferenza - in diretta - sul tema: Le società e le associazioni sportive dilettantistiche: requisiti ed agevolazioni fiscali
Al termine delle due ore di approfondimenti sulle ASD il relatore, il notissimo Dott. Nicola Forte, uno dei massimi esperti in Italia sull'argomento, è a disposizione degli utenti collegati per rispondere ai loro quesiti, ai loro dubbi...
Potresti quindi valutare di iscriverti alla video conferenza; non serve nessuna attrezzatura partcioalre, solo un computer collegato ad internet, null'altro!
per approfondimenti clicca qui: associazioni-sportive-forte

----------

